# Rikon...class act.



## MikeMD (Nov 24, 2014)

The VS knob on my Rikon midi 70-050VS broke off. I had no way of adjusting the variable speed, and no idea if it was at 1 or 10. So, I contacted them to get a replacement. Well, this IS one of their first models of midi lathe, and admittedly, on the older side. While ordering the part, I remembered that I lost the knockout bar a while back, so I ordered one of those, too. Oh, and the extension bed I bought off of Ebay didn't include the bolts to bolt it to the lathe, so, I'll need those, too.

The woman taking my order wasn't sure about those bolts said that she couldn't find the part numbers, but would just stick them in the box with the rest of my order...no charge. That all went very smooth (and the rep was actually quite kind!)

Fast forward to Thursday (or Friday...) and the package arrived. Ummmmm, in a 4 x 6 envelope. Can't be a knockout bar in there! Well, there WERE the bolts enclosed. There WAS a knockout bar (but it was the small knockout bar for the spur center point...only about 3" long). And instead of the whole assembly for the VS knob (including innards), all I got was the exterior knob...useless.

I called this morning to get the correct parts. I wasn't nasty, I was courteous, I was actually taking it quite well and describing what happened with a little chuckle. The gentleman in tech support was dumbfounded and seemed a bit embarrassed because the diagram for the parts clearly mislabels some parts. He HAPPENED to be going through parts manuals anyway to take care of just these sorts of things (though he admitted that this is an older machine, and not sure if he would have been looking at it). But he was so appreciative of my bringing this to his attention, he's 'taking care' of it. 

Rikon was VERY easy to reach (phone number listed and easy to find), they picked up the phone very promptly, and were very friendly. They obviously know how to keep a customer not only happy, but how to keep them a customer. Hats off to you, Rikon. Class act. Can't say that for some other tool/machine manufacturers that I've contacted in the past. 

Just had to share...

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 24, 2014)

Almost every time I call, I talk to Rod. I sometimes feel like maybe I push their customer service to people like I get a cut or something, but they truly seem to care about their customers


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 24, 2014)

I have to agree. Rikon treats customers like customers. I have had very pleasant experiences with them. Their people are helpful, and they have time to discuss any customer issue. And they know their products. Unfortunately, they are almost unique.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow, Seeing these stories makes me ready to switch to a Rikon midi once the Delta gets to be too much of a hassle after my last warranty service escapade. Let's just hope they don't sell out to some soulless big company :)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MikeMD (Nov 24, 2014)

As it turns out, they don't just have a knob they can sell me...it is the whole control center. But here's the kicker: I got a call back in less than 5 minutes with the amount of what I would need (under $40), with a return phone number, and a part number. NOT a call 3 days later saying "Please call back."

I wasn't looking for anything free. This lathe is WAY out of warranty. And even IF it were under warranty, I'm sure the warranty doesn't (or at least it shouldn't) include breaking off the VS knob. That is user error, not a manufacturer defect or wearing out of a part too early. 

I'm perfectly happy with my experience...other than it could have been 'right' on the first shot. But no one's perfect.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MikeMD (Nov 24, 2014)

Colin, both the gray colored company of which you speak, and yellow one, should take lessons from Rikon. But I agree that I hope they don't get taken over by a soulless company.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2014)

Last I heard Steel City is the same way. I know the only time I called customer service about 5 years ago the phone was picked up in three rings by a human, who I soon found out was the president of the company. I was duly impressed. Not sure how they're doing now.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 25, 2014)

I've not heard of Steel City before. Their Web site shows they sell all kinds of woodworking equipment, however. Thanks. I'll have to drop by one of their dealers (none close to me...). Chuck


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 25, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> I've not heard of Steel City before. Their Web site shows they sell all kinds of woodworking equipment, however. Thanks. I'll have to drop by one of their dealers (none close to me...). Chuck


From what I understand, a group of former Delta employees started the company. I've not seen many people say they have Steel City tools, but the ones that do, all seem to agree they're good quality.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm probably wrong about this, but I think I read someplace that Steel City did some manufacturing for Sears (sold as Craftsman). Maybe table saws.


----------



## MikeMD (Nov 25, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> I'm probably wrong about this, but I think I read someplace that Steel City did some manufacturing for Sears (sold as Craftsman). Maybe table saws.



Well, THAT blows it for me...


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> Well, THAT blows it for me...



Sorry about that. Here's a reference from 2008 ... much could have changed since then. link


----------



## MikeMD (Nov 25, 2014)

Hehe, just not a fan of Sears/Craftsman. Many many moons ago, when I brought back a tool to Sears (new/never used, though a few years old) that didn't work right out of the box (didn't figure that out until I actually needed it...several years later), the manager was very apathetic and said the best she could do is 10% off a new one. Um...so you're going to give me $7 off of a $70 tool that is EXACTLY like the one that I got as a gift?  Sorry, I'll take my business elsewhere. I've never bought another thing from Sears since.

Yet another company that should take some CS lessons from Rikon.


----------



## TimR (Nov 25, 2014)

Good to hear positive info like that, perhaps there is hope with some mfrs when you can actually talk with someone and get the parts needed...if eventually. 
Mike, your comment about a return to Sears makes me think of a return I had for a staple gun, about 15 years ago. I went in with my "Craftsman" labeled staple gun and a young salesman said something like what you encountered, a discount. I matter of factly explained that it was bought under the unlimited warranty of a "Craftsman" tool, he went and talked to someone and gave me a new tool. Not that it helped much, that tool failed to work properly in a matter of a couple months and I took my business elsewhere and bought a tool that would last. It's a shame given what a good name they used to have to see the company all but shuttered now.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 25, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> Hehe, just not a fan of Sears/Craftsman. Many many moons ago, when I brought back a tool to Sears (new/never used, though a few years old) that didn't work right out of the box (didn't figure that out until I actually needed it...several years later), the manager was very apathetic and said the best she could do is 10% off a new one. Um...so you're going to give me $7 off of a $70 tool that is EXACTLY like the one that I got as a gift?  Sorry, I'll take my business elsewhere. I've never bought another thing from Sears since.
> 
> Yet another company that should take some CS lessons from Rikon.



I don't see how that has anything to do with Steel City. having said that, I just went to their website and read their About Us page. I don't want to judge but it doesn't sound good - sounds like the typical great start but then bought out, with words like _"restructuring"_ and _"growth and change"_ and especially _"little now remains of the original Steel City organization."_ it sounds like the team that put the company on sound footing was bought out. But again, I reiterate that I don't know - they may be a fantastic company. Here's their entire About Us statement from their website:

*STEEL CITY'S JOURNEY HAS JUST BEGUN*
_Steel City Tool Works was established in 2005. After a brief stay in Murfreesboro, TN, we relocated to Chicago, IL where the company now enjoys its permanent home. Steel City Tool Works also has satellite offices in Taichung, Taiwan and Qingdao, China. The Canadian market is supported through two strategic partners located in Quebec and British Columbia. 

Through a decade of growth and change, little now remains of the original Steel City organization. Our team, our facility and our focus have all evolved.

In early 2014, Steel City Tool saw its largest restructuring yet. A small team of industry professionals, several being SCTW veterans, founded the Axiom Tool Group. The Axiom team took the helm of Steel City Tool Works and, along side their newly-launched Axiom Precision brand, carefully pointed Steel City Tool Works in an exciting new direction. Once focused on being the low-price leader, this young, growing company has now set their sights on becoming the innovation leader through quality machinery, steeped in technology, and sold at competitive prices.

Despite our renewed focus, our early motto, 'By Woodworkers, For Woodworkers', still rings true. We remain a team of woodworking professionals aspiring to bring the best value in woodworking to your shop, and ours.

 This new chapter in Steel City Tool Works' evolution promises to be exciting and dynamic. We hope you'll join us for the journey. 
_


----------



## Kevin (Nov 25, 2014)

I've never liked Craftsman power tools. They used to have the best value in hand tools though once upon a time. But it's nearly shocking to someone like me who keeps up with tool quality to at least some degree, how long a brand can hang on to a reputation good or bad. About 7 years ago, my now dead uncle decided at the age of 82 or whatever he was that he was going to get into woodowkoring. He went to Sears and bought every tool and accessory they had and I mean that almost literally. He bought all the main power tools from table saw to scroll saw lathe miter saws sanders dusc collection and dozens of other tools and probably 100 accessories. 

When I visited him in his shop (which was just used for storage previously) I couldn't believe what I was looking at. No one knew he was gonna do that. He had the lathe set up but everything else was still in the box. When I walked in he spread his arms out and said _"What do you think? Can you teach me woodworking now?"_ All I could muster were the words _"Craftsman? Is everything Craftsman?"_ And his reply was _"Of course! Everyone knows Craftsman is the best!" 
_
He never got to use a single tool. he had a couple more years before the reaper came for him but he just never did anything with any of it. Craftsman or not I would like to have had that big lather. His grandson got everything but I don't think he's using any of it either.


----------



## MikeMD (Nov 25, 2014)

Kevin, I have no idea about the quality of Steel City. Other than that I've seen pics of their 12" lathe with has granite ways or something? Anyway, they might be very good quality tools, and they might have wonderful CS. I'm not suggesting that anyone avoid them. I was just sad to hear that they are affiliated with, and/or made/make tools for Sears/Craftsman because of my experience with Sears/Craftsman.

Not that I'm upset about it (it happens all the time), but my comment had as much to do with Steel City's quality as where this thread is now has to do with Rikon. Not upset, just sayin'... Threads morph, that's what they do. Especially ones of this nature.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 25, 2014)

I think that's pretty much what I said as well lol.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 25, 2014)

In 2008, I bought a Steel City table saw. 10", 52" steel top, Bessemer fence, 3 hp. I am very satisfied with it. I recalibrate it about every 6-9 months and I've had to adjust it twice. I wax the top maybe every 2-3 months. I've only little minor problems.
- 2 cotter pins have broken in lift knob. (I now use a 4" bent nail.)
- the mag switch had to be replaced. (But, I must be a curse on mag switches. I've lost 3 all on different tools in last 5 years.)
- a piece of cutoff got lodged in the riser gear and was a pain to remove.

The 3 hp motor is more than enough for me and constantly have furniture projects in progress. I thought I had a problem, but it was a dull thin cut Fruend blade. Only irritant, I have a 2 hp dust system and dust seems to escape the saw. (I plugged a lot of the bigger spaces with foam and tape so its better.)

Customer service at Steel City has been very good. I have had (what I call) longer waits on phone twice.

For table saws, Steel City has gone to granite top, so I can not comment on them.


----------



## MikeMD (Nov 25, 2014)

Sounds like you are a happy camper, Alan. Good to hear it!


----------



## MikeMD (Dec 2, 2014)

UPDATE:

So, not sure if I said it earlier, but they don't sell the VS control (the knob and innards) alone because it is soldered to the board. So, I had to order an entire switch/VS controller module. Though I wasn't thrilled with that, it was less than $40 IIRC. So, I thought that was completely reasonable. Got it in the mail late last week. 

Went to install it and, well, it wasn't just plug and play. Mainly because there were no instructions in the box. Had there been, it would have gone quicker. I scratched and scratched my head trying to figure out where the black and white wires that go out to the motor were supposed to go. Couldn't. Called Rikon today. They answered the question very easily and without an attitude for me not knowing better. 

It did require a bunch of fussing with the wires (rerouting the new one through the cast iron...more to it than it sounds). And I did have to pinch on two of those quick connect thingies to the ends of the black and white wires going to the motor. But it went well.

All in all, the whole process wasn't all that bad. Remember this wasn't a 'Rikon issue'. This was because 'I' broke the machine... I'm still happy with Rikon. And my lathe is working great.

One thing I don't understand: I was warned that, when attaching the black and white wires 'to the motor', that I should do a dry run because, if they are in the wrong positions, the motor will run in reverse. Heck, if it is that simple, why don't they add a reverse switch on these lathes? You get MUCH better sanding results when you can sand in both directions. Odd...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2014)

If you are old enough you remember Craftsman money back warranty. i grew up one block from a new sears store. My buddy and I found a pair of craftsman visegrips that had been hammered into fresh asphalt and driven over for a couple years. We chiseled them out of the road and took them back- The guy smiled and said they had gotten tough use and gave us a new pair. that is why @Kevin uncle thought they were the best- They Were. emphasis on WERE!!!


----------

